# Scope location



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any ideas on why we are having to set my daughter's sight so low. She is shooting a pro comp elite fx at 26" draw and 34#. I'm thinking draw weight but any ideas are welcome. This is at 20 yards.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Not sure from the picture, but here are a couple things to check. Check nocking point and make sure it is not too high. A high nocking point will direct the arrow downward, and the scope will follow it. Check peep height. Have her close her eyes, then move the peep to where she gets a comfortable sight picture at 20 yards. Moving the peep height up will also cause an upward movement in the sight.

What weight arrows is she shooting? Do you know what the arrow speed is?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Difficult to see from the photo, but it appears that the nock is a bit high. 

DL also seems a bit long, which lowers the peep. Shorten it a little bit and the peep will be relatively higher. Or raise the peep so she can keep her head erect.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Hard to tell from the camera angle, but DL looks a little long & anchor looks high.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

My sight was set real low too, but realized I was shooting way too heavy of an arrow for my draw length 27" (and my bow is a 65lb bow). So I switched to a lighter arrow and that automatically moved the sight up to what the average person would consider "normal".


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Check the arrow should be perpendicular to the string at brace.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Ray Ray said:


> Hard to tell from the camera angle, but DL looks a little long & anchor looks high.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------

